
How we simplified our tooling setup for Node.js projects - cangoektas
https://medium.com/blogfoster-engineering/how-we-simplified-our-tooling-setup-for-node-js-projects-80b423293b2c
======
ejlangev
Seems like you've re-invented the concept of frameworks here.

